# Solved: COD2 in Vista Problems



## no_Wedge (Mar 23, 2007)

I am trying to play COD2 in windows vista, but it keeps pulling up a direct x error when starting anyone know of why?


----------



## MrCoffee (May 28, 2007)

You get the "DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error" when you try to run the game.

Make sure that you have the latest drivers for your graphics card, sound card and motherboard.
Make sure all unnecessary background tasks have been closed.
Try setting the hardware acceleration for your sound card to Basic acceleration.
Try downloading DirectX from the Microsoft site and reinstalling it. 
Install all available windows updates.
If you're using an AGP card then disable fast writes. 


Its a common problem with COD2 unfortunately, I had it myself but on windows XP - a windows update resolved it for me.


----------



## no_Wedge (Mar 23, 2007)

turns out the laptops video card is insufficient to even play the game lol  solved


----------



## pinki (Sep 26, 2007)

hi i have problem with windows vista playing dod2 on line i did install cod 2 on my comp runs on with singe player but when i try to go on line and play multilayer program is not responding i have video card gts 8800 640mbi did go to Activision web side and try whatever they pasted there but is not working if any of you have same problem or know ho w to fix it please help


----------

